# Jasper Reports - Briefschreibung



## christian1240 (23. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

Ich möchte gern mit Jasper Reports einen personalisierten Brief erstellen. Dafür ist vorgesehen, dass es eine Vorlage gibt (JRXML), die mit dem iReport erstellt wurde. Diese soll im Java eingeladen und gefüllt, sowie als pdf abgespeichert werden.

Bisher habe ich eine ganz kleine HelloWorld Seite schon eingeladen kompiliert und abgespeichert bekommen. Doch wie kann ich jetzt Platzhalter einfügen und füllen lassen? 

Vorerst soll keine Datenbank ins Spiel kommen, die Eingaben, kommen direkt aus der GUI.

Vielen dank für eure Hilfe

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 

Christian Schmidt


----------

